# Got the CALL



## 031

After one year in progress, my transfer is complete. I will be attending battle school in watc in march. Than iam off to PPCLI. Hopefully 1 or 3. Takes time , but they got it done.  :fifty:    :mg:    :boring:


----------



## Bailey

Hey everyone got the call today. Signal Operator 215. Get sworn in Oct. 7th. Basic starts Oct. 12th!!
YES!!! ;D


----------



## cathtaylor

;D
Congrads are you going reg or reserve???? You see it is worth the wait!

Way to go!!!!

Cath


----------



## arctictern

THE WAIT IS KILLING ME!!!


OH and congrades Bail, good luck in basic.


----------



## Bailey

I am reg force. Cath. I just have to say this forum was a big help!! Everyone stay positive, your time will come!!


----------



## Sundborg

Congrats, welcome to the team.  :warstory:


----------



## bigwig

That means the selection board has made its choices and I STILL havnt gotten my call! IM going on week 6 on the merrit list for 031 Infantry   :threat: 

How long were you on the merrit list for Bail?


----------



## PARAMEDIC

congratulations bail   

welcome to the team   make us proud but most importantly have fun you deserve it.

lolz bigwig i've been on that list a while too ..all i can say is hang on we are gonna be there very soon...any day now... i hope  

031 regs all teh way. got up 2 hrs early so im scimmming the board and watching some tv till its time to go for me runs lol


----------



## bigwig

Yeah I need to start getting in the habbit of getting up early again. Too much partying this summer lol. 

Im good for my runs though, Ive been running for about 2 years now solidly... so I'm noto worried about my PT at all.

WE'LL GET THERE SOONER OR LATER!


----------



## Bailey

I was not on the merit list more then a month. But i am going for reg force Sig's 215. Maybe they select different trades at different times??


----------



## Shulaev

Hey Everyone , well the fat lady has sung and this bad boy is officially sworn in on the 27 of October at Missisauga . The phone rang and the man said if im I still interested and i Said Yes sir . MAV/PARA hang in there fellas if i got the nod then you guys are next . I would like to say thankyou to everyone who has instructed me during the last 6 months on the ways to approach this transaction in life , this forum has been instrumental in providing me with accurate informationin regards to recruting and the basic aspects of army life . Once again thanks to one and all . 031 Infantry Shulaev signing out


----------



## Scott

Congrats, good luck and drive the body


----------



## bigwig

Ill see you at the swearing in ceramony because i got my call today too! BMQ starts November 2.

I am being placed in the PPCLI which is a shock because I am from Ontario and was hoping to stay here with the RCR but PPCLI is perfect!


----------



## Shulaev

Hey man I also got PPCLI , no complaints though .


----------



## Maverick

YAAAA!!!!! CONGRATS MAN!!!

I was merit listed back in Early August man, when were you? i hope i get my call this week man....

hit me on msn!


nice work and hope to see you there.


----------



## bigwig

I was put on the merrit list in mid Augest so you should be getting yours tomorrow or the day after that..... fingers crossed

 What trade are you going for Maverick?


----------



## PPCLI Guy

bigwig said:
			
		

> I am being placed in the PPCLI which is a shock because I am from Ontario and was hoping to stay here with the RCR but PPCLI is perfect!



It certainly is.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Best of luck guys.


----------



## Maverick

Regular Force 031 Infantry

fingers crossed... hell i have been avoiding every bad luck thing there is 


u got the call for infantry reg force ?


----------



## bigwig

Yup 031 Infantry. I have been hearing a lot talk saying that everyone either gets their call today or tomorrow. Hopefully you get on for November 2nd so we can do all of our basic together! Heres hopin...

Oh ya, I have a question to. Where is SQ and BIQ for PPCLI? Is it wainwright or shilo or what? Because I was expecting to go to Meaford.
Thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## PARAMEDIC

congratulations everyone 

this makes me just want to cry ...looks like Im the only one who is gonna get left behind. :crybaby:

I called them today and they said that my pre-sec hasn't come back so ..unless the captain was pulling my chain and telling me that im merit listed or the clerk who answered my call today was a tool.

I could ramble on venting my frustration for hrs but i dont want to spoil your high..congrats all hopefully we can all meet up at unit, thats if i get assigned to pplci like i requested.

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggHHHHHHH!!!!!!! 

This is my luck, it has always been this way and i've had to live with it but this time it hurts.

neways work hard and enjoy your new life coz you   deserve it...

AND IF ANYONE THINKS OF QUITTING ...for what ever reasons   THINK OF ME   ;D the poor bastard who got left behind.


----------



## bigwig

Paramedic I was saying that to myself last night. My luck is always the worst when it comes to this sort of thing too and If I was left behind for this selection board meeting I don't know what I would do! But I got home today from visiting my friend over at Flemming College and low and behold there is a message saying I need to call CFRC Toronto ASAP.

I hate to rub it in but I had the same feeling last night and you'll get your soon enough.


----------



## Shulaev

Hey mav , i got meritlisted for real about a week ago , i thought I was listed maybe 2 months ago but someone was pulling my chain in the office , i also had 2 backround checks done but nevertheless it got to the finish line . Im sure youll get the call or else there has been a serious snafu . PARA man dont loose hope just keep the fingers crossed and positive thinking also helps . Bigwig ill see u there pal , ha looks like were going  to the same place man . From what I learned the 3rd PPCLI are a proffesional bunch of guys that uphold the ways of the airborne , i look forward to it .


----------



## Maverick

sorry para...



I got the call today boys, 031 infantry RCR, sworn in October 27th in hamilton and leaving October 31st to start November 2nd in St. Jean, i aint at home so i dont got my course number but its something like 01677 or something like that...?

It was a very quick process for me, all starting in June 27th till today at 11:30 pm - definately worth it, keep your heads up guys.

Shulaev, looks like it me and you bro, Para something sounds messed up i would stay on them man.

Hit me on msn giovannipendola@hotmail.com if your going the same time as me.


----------



## Shulaev

atta boy mav congrats , we'll link up on msn


----------



## CL84

Hey,

I got my phone call finally the other day giving me the job offer for 031 infantry, reg force with the rcr. I was very happy to accept the offer, I can't wait. I was told I will get on a train from kitchener ontario, oct 31st and start bmq nov 2nd. I swear in oct 14th downtown kitchener. So who's with me? 

By the way this is how it all went down.. signed up early april, did the aptitude test the same day..got lucky heh...
i was called later in may and given a date for my interview, medical and physical... did interview june 6th and medical and physical's both on the 9th of june. Then..I waited...Ran alot and phoned probobly every week starting July...asking if my med came back approved or not, and eventually late in august, they said it came back approved. aug 23rd I became merrit listed then they said just sit tight we will call you.. Got my call sept 28th with the job offer for 031 reg force with rcr. ...so there ya have it. 

I'm really happy and very eager to go, I can't wait, I've been waiting quite a while, but as I've read on here, not as long as others...So I am fortunate to be processed this quickly I guess. 

Anyways,  WHOS WITH ME?


----------



## CL84

got the call yesterday, i leave oct 31st for st jean too, start nov 2nd...031 infantry,....rcr..ill be leavin from kitchener ontario...rock!..
my msn kidchaos_@hotmail.com for anyone who is leavin same time as me who wants to chat before hand or whatever. ;D


----------



## SEB123

good luck , I'll see you there :warstory:


----------



## Zarack21

Hello!
I actually got the a month ago, swearing in oct 27, starting nov 9, so we'll surelly meet there 
Applying Reg force, 215  
Good luck for the BMQ


----------



## bigwig

Yup I'll be there. 031 Infantry. I leave on Halloween and get sworn in on the 27th. Only I'm going to the PPCLI. Can't wait to get this started and meet all you guys! 
Cheers


----------



## Shulaev

Im with Bigwig on this one , 27 sworn in at Missassauga , nov 2 i should be at the BMQ , I have no idea when im leaving perhaps halloween ? PPCLI 031 . I will be coming from Oakville . I was told to still expect someone to call me between now and 13 of oct im not quite sure for what . BTW Im still pretty surprised that i got the call considering I only went on the merit list 2 weeks ago , can you say lucky ! See you there fellas


----------



## Maverick

I'm 031 Infantry Regular Force RCR, leaving October 31st to start BMQ in St. Jean November 2nd.

Shulaev, Bigwig, CL84 looks like its us - although you guys are PPCLI and im RCR and im sworn in in hamilton, illsee you on BMQ, ask around everyone calls me Maverick but you already knew that. 

Everyone whos going hit me on msn giovannipendola@hotmail.com


----------



## Zarack21

Contrats !!, I'll see you there then, im starting bmq by Nov 9, they asked me to be here on 7, 215 is my trade 
My bmq is a french one


----------



## Zarack21

I'll be there, not in same course for sure, im a French guy, going into 215 !
Can't wait to start, only a month now ! YEAH !   :warstory: :threat: 
I'll be there by nov7, starting the cource by nov9


----------



## PARAMEDIC

They have recruiting sessions in quaters, basically each year is broken down into 4 quaters but training for regular forces happens every week so during that quater some ppl get to go a week earlier than others.....buhooooowaaaaaaaaa im not gonna get loaded till march quater comes around waaaahhaaaa dammit stupid presec hasnt cleared yet.


----------



## Yoda

Ahh yes... An Infanteer I shall be. October 14th I swear in, downtown Kitchener Ontario 10 am. Leaving for BMQ on 31 October, (going 031 Reg force) Nov 2nd the course begins. On my way to the rcr. 

Succeed I shall, do or do not, there is no try. See you all there, congrats everyone.


----------



## SEB123

Hey, french guy, tu pars va etre la quand


----------



## Shulaev

Well I got sworn in today with another fella In North York , gawd there was quite a bit of paperwork huh . Haha they got through 2/3 of God Save the Queen before i realized why everyone was facing a particular direction  while i was just looking straight ahead at an Army Poster , ha they were all looking at THE QUEEN!!! Well the best part was finding out that im supposed to get reimbursed for all my trips to CF MISSASAUGA , walked away with 50$ and a Certificate how cool is that . Well BMQ looks to be a walk in the park judjing by some of the recruits in the BMQ video , hard to contain yourself when watching the Drill Lady PO ripping a new one on some pimpled recruit , found it pleasantly surprising though a lot more shouting then i imagined with all the stress card rumors  ;D ;D ;D . Who ever is with me Ill see you guys in 4 days , 
PS : PRETTY FUNNY HOW I MAY HAVE TO TAKE A CAB THERE FROM THE AIRPORT


----------



## chriscalow

Don't worry Paramedic.. I got left out too... just hang in there bro.  It will come.


----------



## EasyCo

Paramedic, you're still much further then alot of us.
I just gave in my full application Tuesday, I have a while to go  :-\


----------



## PARAMEDIC

Thx for the encouraging words boys, much appreciated.

LOL $20 says you'll be in before me, easy co hahahha

Hey shulaev congratulations bro 

you definetly deserve it   have fun and enjoy your new life.


----------



## REZTEEN

IT took me 4 and a half months to finally get the call man see if anyone can top that if u do well u get a cookie


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05

i seen all of u guys that came in on november 2nd cuz i work at the supply there for the farnham kit..good lukc u guys:d


----------



## e_pelletier

applied march 2004....merit list june 2004 ....still f?&*ing waiting saper,infantry,tanks


----------



## pro patria

Congrats,
Have a good one see you in the Bn


----------



## Griswald DME

Finally, had my bags packed to head off to depot for the RCMP this weekend and CFRC calls today with an offer.  Talk about cutting it bloody close!

I'm a Reservist ED Tech, 12 yrs in, CT'ing to Reg. Force.  Fully QL5 qualified (no additional courses needed) and a Journeyman Electrican in the civvy world.  It took over 3 yrs, I believe 3 yrs and 2 months from application to offer.

DME


----------



## J.F.

Wow, talk about efficiency!! So are you going for it?


----------



## Griswald DME

You betcha I am!  I went and picked up my posting message right after work the day I got the call, couldn't wait to see it, even though half of it makes no bloody sense yet!

My wife thinks I'm a bit crazy, with the long wait to get in, and the drop in pay.  My wife and I combined, our income will drop 67K/yr with me joining the forces.  I can truly say I'm not joining for the money!  I read you got the call as well, congratulations and maybe we'll see you out there sometime.

DME


----------



## MILPO

Forgive me, but are you transfering over to the MP's or the trade you mentioned?  As i am not yet a member, I'm not familiar with the lingo.  Sounds like a drastic change switching from a police officer to the Ed tech.  Best of luck to you and congrats.


----------



## Griswald DME

Milpo,  The RCMP has offered me a position which I accepted.  I was heading off to their training depot last Saturday when the Forces called me and also made me an offer for ED TEch, which is my current trade.  Since I would much rather work for the CF than the RCMP I accepted the ED Tech Reg. Force position (I'm currently a reservist ED Tech).


----------



## ab136

Griswald,DME
We have PM'ed before but I thought I would post this question public for others to benefit from.  As an CF Ed-Tech, what are some of the jobs you have been on, say in the last 6 months or 3 months or what ever you can mention. I'm just trying to get a feel for the job. ???


----------



## Sapper6

Griswald said:
			
		

> Milpo,   The RCMP has offered me a position which I accepted.   I was heading off to their training depot last Saturday when the Forces called me and also made me an offer for ED TEch, which is my current trade.   Since I would much rather work for the CF than the RCMP I accepted the ED Tech Reg. Force position (I'm currently a reservist ED Tech).



Griswald,

You sound like the type of person we need in the Canadian Military Engineers!  I hope you joined to deploy as I think that is probably going to happen to you in the next couple of years with the projected growth in Cdn Army activity in Afghanistan.

One word of caution, please be patient with the system as it may not be able to move as quickly as you would like it to - even once you're in!  Also, being new to the Reg F you should be a breath of fresh air for the Construction Trades.  Having worked many years around the Construction Troops in Combat Engineer Regiments I feel it is safe to say that many of the more senior tradesmen have become a little 'disenfranchised'.  Why?  Well, I think it has to do with a lot of things, but one of the main reasons is that most of them are older soldiers who have transferred over from another trade (inf, armd, etc.) and doing PT and going to Wainwright on exercise (for example) is not what they want to be doing.  My answer is - that is why we wear a uniform.  Everyone needs to be deployable and have the basics to fight.  If not then we would hire Brown & Route (Civilian US Contract Company) to build our camps everywhere we go.  If you don't want to soldier then take down the uniform and retire gracefully.

Sorry, my rant is now finished.  Welcome and I hope serving your country is everything you dreamed it to be.... because it never has to do with the money.

CHIMO!

S6.


----------



## aesop081

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> Griswald,
> 
> You sound like the type of person we need in the Canadian Military Engineers!   I hope you joined to deploy as I think that is probably going to happen to you in the next couple of years with the projected growth in Cdn Army activity in Afghanistan.
> 
> One word of caution, please be patient with the system as it may not be able to move as quickly as you would like it to - even once you're in!   Also, being new to the Reg F you should be a breath of fresh air for the Construction Trades.   Having worked many years around the Construction Troops in Combat Engineer Regiments I feel it is safe to say that many of the more senior tradesmen have become a little 'disenfranchised'.   Why?   Well, I think it has to do with a lot of things, but one of the main reasons is that most of them are older soldiers who have transferred over from another trade (inf, armd, etc.) and doing PT and going to Wainwright on exercise (for example) is not what they want to be doing.   My answer is - that is why we wear a uniform.   Everyone needs to be deployable and have the basics to fight.   If not then we would hire Brown & Route (Civilian US Contract Company) to build our camps everywhere we go.   If you don't want to soldier then take down the uniform and retire gracefully.
> 
> Sorry, my rant is now finished.   Welcome and I hope serving your country is everything you dreamed it to be.... because it never has to do with the money.
> 
> CHIMO!
> 
> S6.



Well said, i couldn't agree with you more.

CHIMO !


----------



## FastEddy

Griswald said:
			
		

> Milpo,   The RCMP has offered me a position which I accepted.   I was heading off to their training depot last Saturday when the Forces called me and also made me an offer for ED TEch, which is my current trade.   Since I would much rather work for the CF than the RCMP I accepted the ED Tech Reg. Force position (I'm currently a reservist ED Tech).




Congratulation and Welcome to the Army.

I'm sure you have found your niche
_
However I find it puzzling why you applied to the RCMP, a field so unrelated and remote from your skills,
experience and Trade choice.

Although both offers arrived to gether, was the RCMP waiting period of acceptance three years also ?.


----------



## Griswald DME

RCMP system works a lot faster than the CF.  10 times as fast.

Police Officers come from all walks of life.  Recruiters I spoke with like people with "life experience", so you do get trades people, teachers, even lawyers who are now police officers.

DME


----------



## FastEddy

Griswald said:
			
		

> RCMP system works a lot faster than the CF.   10 times as fast.
> 
> Police Officers come from all walks of life.   Recruiters I spoke with like people with "life experience", so you do get trades people, teachers, even lawyers who are now police officers.
> 
> DME




Yes, I'm aware of your above statement, however you go on to say, I'd rather work for the Army than the RCMP.

So applying to the RCMP, you decided to change your profession and follow a career in Law enforcement

My question is, now that you are in the CAF's I would presume you would wish to follow that career change also, as to be to the Military Police Branch.


----------



## Loadmaster

I just remustered to TFC Tech (reg) from the 041 (reserve) and it took a couple months shy of 4 years. If anyone knows why it takes longer for a person that is already in the forces to do a CT, and a person of the street can get in there trades faster, also being able to do a transfer during week 5 of their BMQ if they do not like the one they picked in the first place.

If anyone can explane this, It would answer a lot of peoples questions.


----------



## Paish

Hello all,

I would just like to extend a big thank you to all of you who have given me advice and helped me over the past few months, today i recieved the call for an offer of arty officer and i have accepted it.


Once again thank you.


Soon to be Ocdt Paish


----------



## infamous_p

congratulations, all the best.


----------



## Pieman

Congrats!

But now I am confused. Officer selection boards are meeting and offering already? For which trades besides Artillery? Anyone know?


----------



## Paish

Pieman said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> But now I am confused. Officer selection boards are meeting and offering already? For which trades besides Artillery? Anyone know?



The rmc boards have convened already and the results are just coming out now i beileve.


----------



## Pieman

Ah, thanks that clears it up. I am a DEO application, so I face a different selection board.


----------



## NiTz

Ok, I won't explain my entire life here but I find it good for other people who are waiting for their offers to see how my application went.

So I applied on january 25th 2005, got all the testing done in the first week of feb. then I got on the merit list on math 10th. Got selected on march 28th selection board and I got the call last friday but I couldn't call back because I came from work late and the office was closed. So I called this morning and they had a job offer for me for my first choice, 434 FCS tech. My BMQ starts august 9th so that gives me almost the entire summer to train, to run a lot and to have fun, wich is great. From the start until the call it took nearly 4 months so that went very very fast and i'm very happy about it. 

I would also like to thank Kincanucks (again) who gave me so much accurate information about the process and my application. Thanks, you made the process a lot easier and a way less frustrating.

Ok I end up now, who's with me on BMQ? BTW, i'm on a french one and forgive me for my bad english I do my best! 

Good luck to all of you, don't worry you'll all get your call!

Cheers!


----------



## Copper_Sunrise

Congratulations NiTz and I'll probably see you in either BMQ training or MOC training... well hopefully.


----------



## 45506445210414924

congrats man, damn quick eh!  :


----------



## kincanucks

Félicitations et bonne chance.


----------



## NiTz

Thank you very much to all of you! 

Copper, i'm pretty sure we'll see each other soon in training. I wonder if they train french people with english people.. that would'nt make sense in my view but then again, i'm still a recruit I don't know...


Cheers!


----------



## Seaman_Navy

To know that you were merit listed, is it because they gave you the information when you called at your recruiting centre? For the medical stuff that is going in Borden, I did not hear about it when I got my interview. The officer only told there was the little investigation to be done and my things would be alright. Right now I'm transfering for navres to reg force in the same trade.


----------



## NiTz

yes they told me I was on the merit list when I went at the recruiting center for updates on my file. The day after my med got back from Borden I've been put on the merit list.

BTW, if you're already in the reserves maybe that your med docs. don't need to be approved again but that's just a supposition and I don't know if it's true. I mean, you're already fit enough for the reserves, why would they need to test you again for the regs? Again, just a guess...

Cheers!


----------



## Seaman_Navy

Thank you Nitz. For the medical stuff, I think the same thing as you but I don't officially know about it.


----------



## GasCan

I applied back in January for reg. infantry, flew through all my tests without incident, and when I got home today there was a call for me.  I get sworn in March 28th and than its off to Borden for basic in the late april!!!  

Needless to say im just a little more than excited tonight  ;D


----------



## Former291er

Congrats and good luck on basic. I bet spring basic is pretty good.
Rob


----------



## COBRA-6

Congrats, now hit the running trail  ;D


----------



## derael

Former291er said:
			
		

> Congrats and good luck on basic. I bet spring basic is pretty good.
> Rob



If not, at least it will be nice and muddy.  ;D


----------



## Franko

Congrats....and people complain that CFRC doesn't work fast.

Regards


----------



## Pea

Franko said:
			
		

> Congrats....and people complain that CFRC doesn't work fast.
> 
> Regards



Congrats!! 

I don't know if it's that they don't "work fast" or if it's more of a case of *some* recruiters just don't care, and therefore don't do all they can to help you.


----------



## GasCan

Going for my swearing in ceremony tommorow.  Kinda excited and nerous at the same time, mostly cause I dont really know how formal this is.  I dont want to show up in the hawaiian t-shirt and everyone is in suits, and at the same time if everyone is in bright obnoxious shirts, I dont want to stick out in my suit  

Oh well, probably gonna go with the suit option, its a safer bet.


----------



## Pte_Martin

GasCan said:
			
		

> Going for my swearing in ceremony tommorow.  Kinda excited and nerous at the same time, mostly cause I dont really know how formal this is.  I dont want to show up in the hawaiian t-shirt and everyone is in suits, and at the same time if everyone is in bright obnoxious shirts, I dont want to stick out in my suit
> 
> Oh well, probably gonna go with the suit option, its a safer bet.



the swearing in ceremony is Formal! make sure you wear a suit or something really nice!


----------



## Rice0031

Congrats on making it in


----------



## The Gues-|-

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> the swearing in ceremony is Formal! make sure you wear a suit or something really nice!



During my swearing in, I wore a collared shirt with khakis and still felt overdressed.  There was 8 of us and most of them were wearing t-shirts and jeans... Oh well, can't go wrong with a little pride in the way you dress.  

All the best!


----------



## Springroll

GasCan said:
			
		

> when I got home today there was a call for me.  I get sworn in March 28th and than its off to Borden for basic in the late april!!!
> 
> Needless to say im just a little more than excited tonight  ;D



Congrats GasCan...and the best of luck to you on basic!


----------



## GasCan

Yeah, got back from the swearing in ceremony.  I am glad I dressed up for it, the whole ceremony itself only took maybe 5 minutes, but there was a nice fun 2 hours of paperwork and stuff afterwards to do.  

Just looking forward for the 22nd now....  So far away, and yet coming so fast.


----------



## Rice0031

train, train, train! You can never be in too-good shape


----------



## Fredster

The recruiting center just called me this morning, I've got the conditional offer of employment and will be training in St. Jean from 31 July to 13 October.  I'm getting sworn in on 12 July.  I will be an armoured crewman.  I started my application process way back on 9 January, and I think it was somehow delayed (they forgot about me?) until 28 February.  Regardless, once all my testing was done I waited about a month until today, when I received my call.

Right now I can't help but feel a little bit at ease that I successfully made it through the process.  It's a long process, but in the end, it's totally worth the wait.  And to add to that, the folks at the recruiting center were great people all 'round.  I'd actually like to thank the members, moderators, and administrators of this message board, this has been (and will continue to be) a great source of information, and I think you folks are doing a great service to all of the potential recruits out there.


----------



## Mignault.J

Thats fantastic and great to hear, you should be proud of what you have, and will accomplish, it wont be easy but its satisfying
great job so far and congrats


----------



## Hot Lips

Congrats Fredster,

HL


----------



## misfit

Congrats!


----------



## NavComm

Congratulations on being accepted Fredster.


----------



## Fredster

Thanks for the encouragement folks.  I can't seem to get a job between now and the time when I ship out, so I guess all I can do is keep hackin' away at my own tasks.  But heck, it gives me more time to run and do pushups.   8)


----------



## Rory

Congrats! Now I cant wait for them to call me, they told me I'd be in for July so who knows. Might bump into each other.


----------



## Fredster

Hehe, thanks for the encouragement folks.  I'm really looking forward to it, I think it's gonna be hell, and I know I'm gonna get through it 'cause I'm just too stubborn and stupid not to.   :threat:


----------



## Fredster

Just an update on my status.  I was sworn in this afternoon.  The folks at CFRC Toronto messed up my dates so I ended up showing up late, but it's okay, and they're still great people.  I was excited when I got the call back in May, and I'm excited now that I've been put through all the paperwork and have gone through the ceremony.  Just a couple more weeks of waiting, and I'll be there, slogging away with everyone else.  See you in St. Jean folks!   :warstory:


----------

